# Wie deinstalliere ich Nvidia Nforce ChipsatzTreiber?



## AschiHunziker (23. Oktober 2005)

hallo

ich möchte mal meinen Chipsatztreiber erneuern und muss ja dafür den alten deinstallieren. Nun:

Wie mache ich das?

Im Gerätemanager findet sich kein Eintrag, auch bei Software/Nvidia Drivers finde ich nur VGA;IDE;Ethernet; SystemManagementtreiber. 

Welcher ist nun der Chipsatztreiber?

Oder muss ich das irgendwie anderswertig machen?

Thx für Answers


----------



## aeghistos (23. Oktober 2005)

AschiHunziker am 23.10.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich möchte mal meinen Chipsatztreiber erneuern und muss ja dafür den alten deinstallieren. Nun:
> 
> ...




System Managment und Ethernet

bzw. alle ausser vga


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2005)

du musst den alten doch gar nicht entfernen, das ist unnötig. einfach das setup des neuen starten, das ist alles.


----------



## bierchen (23. Oktober 2005)

Unter Systemsteuerung/ Software solltest Du einen Eintrag "Nvidia Drivers" haben. Anklicken und auf Deinstallieren gehen. Dann kommt noch ein Menu, wo Du asuwählen kannst, was genau Du alles deinstallieren willst (z.B. alles außer Grafikkartentreiber).


----------



## yarrak-hassan (23. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy hat recht, Chipsatztreiber müssen nicht vorher deinstalliert werden um eine Neuere raufzuspielen.
Bei der Graka siehts anders aus, um treiberreste zu vermeiden, empfiehlt es sich vorher die alten treiber zu deinstalliern.


----------



## ripitall (23. Oktober 2005)

yarrak-hassan am 23.10.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Graka siehts anders aus, um treiberreste zu vermeiden, empfiehlt es sich vorher die alten treiber zu deinstalliern.



Solang man nicht die Marke (zb Ati->nVidia) wechselt ist es komplett Hupe, ob man Treiber vorher de-installiert oder nicht.
Ich hab noch nie Treiber vorher de-installiert und ich hatt nie probleme deshalb! Und ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die mal fix nen neuen Beta-Treiber testen!


----------

